# Drag & drop frage



## Enigma228 (16. Februar 2008)

ich möchte ein JLabel (name=letter) von einem JPanel(name = startPanel) in ein anderes JPanel (name = endPanel) verschieben...

Geht das ?

wenn ja wie gehts weiter oder wo denke ich völlig verkehrt.. bzw. welche Transferklassen/-interfaces muss ich nutzen?

Klassen:
Jframe-Klasse (hintergrund)


package View;

import java.awt.Color;
import java.awt.dnd.DropTarget;
import java.awt.event.MouseAdapter;
import java.awt.event.MouseEvent;

import javax.swing.BorderFactory;
import javax.swing.JFrame;
import javax.swing.JPanel;
import javax.swing.TransferHandler;

public class MyFrame extends JFrame {

private JPanel startPanel, endPanel;
private Letter_Panel letter;
public MyFrame(){
this.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
Color back = new Color(191,233,129);
this.getContentPane().setBackground(back);
this.setTitle("Buchstabenrätsel");
this.setBounds(200, 200, 400, 400);
this.setLayout(null);
startPanel = new JPanel();
startPanel.setBounds(30, 50, 40, 60);
startPanel.setBackground(back);
startPanel.setBorder(BorderFactory.createEtchedBorder());

endPanel = new JPanel();
endPanel.setBounds(30, 150, 40, 60);
endPanel.setBackground(back);
endPanel.setBorder(BorderFactory.createEtchedBorder());

endPanel.addMouseListener(new MouseAdapter(){
public void mouseReleased(MouseEvent e) {
TransferHandler th2 = letter.getTransferHandler();
?
}
});

letter = new Letter_Panel();
startPanel.add(letter);


this.add(startPanel);
this.add(endPanel);

}

}
JLabel-Klasse:
package View;

import java.awt.Color;
import java.awt.Font;
import java.awt.event.MouseEvent;
import java.awt.event.MouseListener;

import javax.swing.BorderFactory;
import javax.swing.JLabel;
import javax.swing.TransferHandler;

public class Letter_Panel extends JLabel implements MouseListener {

private Font myFont;
public Letter_Panel() {
myFont = new Font("arial",1,38);

Color back = new Color(255,0,0);
this.setBackground(back);
this.setFont(myFont);
this.setText("S");
this.setCursor(null);

this.setBorder(BorderFactory.createEtchedBorder());
this.setBounds(2, 2, 35, 55);
}
@Override
public void mouseClicked(MouseEvent e) {
}
@Override
public void mouseEntered(MouseEvent e) {
}
@Override
public void mouseExited(MouseEvent e) {
}
@Override
public void mousePressed(MouseEvent e) {
TransferHandler th = this.getTransferHandler();
th.exportAsDrag(this, e, TransferHandler.MOVE);

}
@Override
public void mouseReleased(MouseEvent e) {
}

}


----------



## TheJadix (16. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

also ein direktes Verschieben der Componente über den Drag-and-Drop-Mechanismus
geht so nicht !

Du müßtes, meines wissens, ein DragSource für dein Start-Panel definieren
damit dieser über entsprechende Events mit dem DropTarget deines End-Panels
kommunizieren kann.

Wenn dann eine entspechende DnD-Operation ausgeführt wurde, mußt du dein Label
aber per Hand von einem Panel ins andere schubsen !

Gruß JAdix


----------



## Enigma228 (20. Februar 2008)

Danke..
mal schaun ob ich das hinbekomme..


----------

